# Williams’ shiniest chord in NotePerformer



## leslieq (Jun 21, 2020)

There are so many great moments in John Williams’ score for A.I. Artificial Intelligence. One of the best has to be a moment in _The Reunion_ where Haley Joel Osment steps into the shiny light of a Dmaj13/C chord.

It’s the craziest cluster of notes that when I was inputting them into Sibelius, I wasn’t sure NotePerformer could handle the blend. The outcome was not bad at all...

The Reunion from A.I. Artificial Intelligence (Sibelius/NotePerformer)


----------



## Marc555 (Jun 29, 2020)

Excellent stuff.


----------

